# Can't Edit My Posts



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I've never been able to edit my posts. I can click on "Edit" and I can make the edits, but when I choose "Save Changes" the edits do not show up in the post.

Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Strange, I edit a lot of my posts.

What browser (and version #) do you use, because maybe it's a problem specific to that browser?

After you click edit, try clicking "Go Advanced" which takes you to the normal posting interface rather than the ajax editor. Does that allow the edit to take?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Strange, I edit a lot of my posts.
> 
> What browser (and version #) do you use, because maybe it's a problem specific to that browser?
> 
> After you click edit, try clicking "Go Advanced" which takes you to the normal posting interface rather than the ajax editor. Does that allow the edit to take?


I'm using IE7. I'll try to edit something using the normal posting interface.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

FWIW, I use IE7 as well and no problems.

If editing the post your WANTING to edit doesn't work again, try editing one of your posts in this particular thread. Maybe there's a limitation in specific subforums about editing posts (although I'd think the edit button wouldn't even appear in those subforums if that was the case).


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Now that I think more, I'll bet it's a security setting in IE7 that you don't have enabled that is not allowing the ajax editor to work correctly ... so like I said, try the "Go Advanced" button and see if that allows it to work right.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Just tried to edit my second post in this thread. No dice.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't even see an option for "Go Advanced."

EDIT: Tried switching editors.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I can edit if I switch editors. There's a button on the upper right hand corner of the editor. When I click on that it switches to a white background on the editor and the edits stick. Who knows?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Change your default options in UserCP.
Down where it says "Message Editor Interface".
Then you won't have to keep switching.

http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

What is it currently is set to use, the "Fulll WYSIWYG Editor"?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Change your default options in UserCP.
> Down where it says "Message Editor Interface".
> Then you won't have to keep switching.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was set to WYSIWYG Editor. I just changed it. We'll see if that works. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

No problem, I too use the standard editor with extra formatting controls.


----------

